# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  कुछ तकनीकी साईटस् जो आपको मालूम होनी चाहिए

## Dark Rider

में काफी समय से लोगो की मदद कर रहा हू तो मुझे लगता है की उन्हें भी मेरे स्त्रोत के बारे में बताना चाहिए 

ये सारे सॉफ्टवेर कहाँ से आते है और नई तकनीक की कौन कौन सी साईट है जो मुझे ये सब सिखाती  है 



जो लोग इसमें मदद करना चाहते है  वे बस इतना सा याद रखे की 

यहाँ कुछ नियमों का ध्यान  रखना है बस 


अमान्य (नहीं दे सकते) : 
क्रेक्स, 
सिरिअल नम्बर, 
टोरेन्ट्स, 
अंतरवासना जैसी साइटों के लिंक्स, 
मनोरंजक साईट एवं फोरम के लिंक्स.

 तो पहली साईट है 

FileHippo.com - Download Free Software 

Contains freeware, demo and shareware programs to download in several categories. Also features latest updates and most popular downloads.
www.filehippo.com/

----------


## The Master

आपके नए सुत्र को हमारी शुभकामनांए. 

हमारी ओर से भी एक वेबसाईट   

www.softpedia.com

धन्यवाद.

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

*भाई लोगो लग तो ऐसा रहा है जैसे पोल ही खोल दी ...पर एक बात तो है गुरु तो गुरु ही होता है ! कुछ तो लफड़ा बचा के रक्खा ही होगा !
*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *भाई लोगो लग तो ऐसा रहा है जैसे पोल ही खोल दी ...पर एक बात तो है गुरु तो गुरु ही होता है ! कुछ तो लफड़ा बचा के रक्खा ही होगा !
> *


जी हा गुरु अपनी एक ट्रिक तो रखेगा ही जो सबसे ऊपर की हो 

हा बस में इतना ही चाहता हू की कल में रहू या न रहू मेरे friends को कोई परेशानी नहीं होनी चाहिए 


जल्द ही आपको एक सूत्र और मिलेगा जो इसका भी बाप होगा ये मेरा वादा रहा

----------


## jaihind20

*मित्र मनोज जी आपको आपके नए सूत्र के लिए शुभकामनाये  आपका यह सूत्र उन ऊचाइयो को छुए जो आज तक किसी सूत्र ने ना छुआ हो . अगर हम आपकी कोई सहायता कर सके तो हम कृतज्ञ होगे*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> जी हा गुरु अपनी एक ट्रिक तो रखेगा ही जो सबसे ऊपर की हो 
> 
> हा बस में इतना ही चाहता हू की कल में रहू या न रहू मेरे friends को कोई परेशानी नहीं होनी चाहिए 
> 
> 
> जल्द ही आपको एक सूत्र और मिलेगा जो इसका भी बाप होगा ये मेरा वादा रहा


 अच्छा प्रयास है लग  रहा  है के कहीं जाने की तैयारी है आपकी 
बिस्तर भी बाँध दूं क्या

----------


## Dark Rider

> अच्छा प्रयास है लग  रहा  है के कहीं जाने की तैयारी है आपकी 
> बिस्तर भी बाँध दूं क्या


हा यार अगले कुछ महीनो में ही

----------


## jalwa

मनोज जी, बेशकीमती जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद. मित्र कृपया और विस्तार से बताने का कष्ट करें.

----------


## hot-men

*यहाँ से भी सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड किये जा सकते है,
फ्री भी और ट्राएल भी.*
www.download.com

----------


## Mr. laddi

> हा यार अगले कुछ महीनो में ही


 *अरे यार यहाँ आ जायो*

----------


## Dark Rider

http://www.accountkiller.com/en/

आपकी ऑनलाइन प्रोफाइल को आसानी से हटाये , यदि आप चाहते है की आपकी facebook या twitter delete हो जाये तो यह आपकी मदद करेगी

----------


## shankar52

muje huwaei model no. E1750C ka software de

----------


## Black Pearl

यहाँ पर आप अपने लिखे हुए text को उल्टा कर सकते हैं ऐसे....

dǝǝpuɐs



http://toolsgeek.com/upsidedown.php

ज्यादा काम की तो नहीं है लेकिन है मजेदार।

----------


## The Master

> यहाँ पर आप अपने लिखे हुए text को उल्टा कर सकते हैं ऐसे....
> 
> 
> 
> http://toolsgeek.com/upsidedown.php
> 
> ज्यादा काम की तो नहीं है लेकिन है मजेदार।



क्युँ उल्टा पुल्टा करने मे लगे हो जी ।



:music::cone::music:
:bell:

----------


## Black Pearl

> क्युँ उल्टा पुल्टा करने मे लगे हो जी ।
> 
> 
> 
> :music::cone:
> :bell:


अब आपने घंटी बजाना भी शुरू कर दिया।

चलिये जब आपने बोल ही दिया तो एक काम की साइट भी बता ही देता हूँ। 

ये लीजिये। 

http://www.freeze.com



काफी अच्छे सॉफ्टवेर(और भी बहुत कुछ) उपलब्ध है वो भी बिलकुल फ्री में filehippo के जैसे ही। मैं अधिकतर इन दोनों sites का उपयोग करता हूँ, आप भी कर के देखें।

----------


## sharad1

मेरे कोम्प्यूटर के निचे बार में कभी कभी विंडो मेमोरी टू लो इस के लिए मुझे क्या करना पड़ेगा जरा आप मुझे बता सकते है

----------


## sharad1

मेरे कोम्प्यूटर के निचे बार में कभी कभी विंडो मेमोरी टू लो दिखता है  इस के लिए मुझे क्या करना पड़ेगा जरा आप मुझे बता सकते है

----------


## Black Pearl

> मेरे कोम्प्यूटर के निचे बार में कभी कभी विंडो मेमोरी टू लो दिखता है  इस के लिए मुझे क्या करना पड़ेगा जरा आप मुझे बता सकते है


आपके कम्प्यूटर का configration क्या है ?

रैम, हार्ड डिस्क, processer  और विंडो कौन सी है?

----------


## sharad1

मेरा  कोम्प्यूटर में विंडो एक्स पी सर्विस पैक २,इंटेल पेंटियम ४- 1.50ghz ५१२रेम हर्डिस्क 80gb है  (मेरा  कोम्प्यूटर के निचे बार में कभी कभी विंडो मेमोरी टू लो दिखता है  इस के लिए मुझे क्या करना पड़ेगा जरा आप मुझे बता सकते है)

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरा  कोम्प्यूटर में विंडो एक्स पी सर्विस पैक २,इंटेल पेंटियम ४- 1.50ghz ५१२रेम हर्डिस्क 80gb है  (मेरा  कोम्प्यूटर के निचे बार में कभी कभी विंडो मेमोरी टू लो दिखता है  इस के लिए मुझे क्या करना पड़ेगा जरा आप मुझे बता सकते है)




क्लीक  Start, right-click ओन  My Computerउसके बाद  click Properties.
 System Properties dialog box में  Advanced tab पर क्लीक करो |
 Performance panel में  Settings पर क्लीक करो |
 Performance Options dialog box में  Advanced tab पर क्लीक करो |
अब  Virtual memory panel में जहाँ Change. लिखा है वहाँ क्लीक करो 
Initial size value और  the Maximum size value दोनों को chnge करो  , क्लीक  Set

और अब ओके | अब वापस से सभी को क्लोज करके बाहर आ जाओ |

यदि आप चाहे तो यह फाइल डाउनलोड कर लीजिए यह अपने आप सब ठीक कर देगी 

http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9759543


source: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826513

----------


## Rated R

और मैं कोई मनमोहन सरकार तो हूँ नहीं जो अपने स्त्रोतों का कभी पर्दाफाश नहीं करेंगी . :rofl:



इस साईट से आपको तकनीकी जानकारी हिंदी में मिलेगी . 
इसमें के आंशिक लेख मेरे लिखे है , और इसी तर्ज पर मेरा एक  सूत्र भी तकनीकी विभाग में चल रहा है. 

www.hindi2tech.com

----------


## Dark Rider

> और मैं कोई मनमोहन सरकार तो हूँ नहीं जो अपने स्त्रोतों का कभी पर्दाफाश नहीं करेंगी . :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> इस साईट से आपको तकनीकी जानकारी हिंदी में मिलेगी . 
> इसमें के आंशिक लेख मेरे लिखे है , और इसी तर्ज पर मेरा एक  सूत्र भी तकनीकी विभाग में चल रहा है.


धन्य हो आपने ही किया , अच्छा लगा | लिंक तो दे दो

----------


## Mr. laddi

> मनोज जी आपके सूत्र में कुछ अपनी तरफ से लिखना " अधजल गगरी छलकत जाये " जैसा ही है 
> परन्तु एक साईट है जिसका प्रयोग मैं बहुत दिनों से कर रहा हूँ 
> इस साईट के द्वारा बहुत सारे फाइल शरिंग सीट्स के प्रीमियम लिंक फ्री में उपलब्ध करा दिया जाता है 
> एक आई पी अड्रेस से एक घंटे में ४ फाइल ले सकते हैं 
> सबसे अच्छी बात ये फ्री लिंक्स को प्रीमियम की सुविधा देता है यानि रिज्यूमे और डाउनलोड एक्सेलरेटर को यूज करने की सुविधा 
> बदले में १०-१५ सेकंड की देरी और कुछ प्रचार परेशान करते हैं
> मैंने इधर कुछ दिनों से कोई बड़ी फाइल डाउनलोड नहीं की थी 
> परन्तु आज इस साईट का पुनः प्रयोग किया और देख कर अच्छा लगा की कई अन्य साईट अब और उपलब्ध हो गए हैं 
> जिन मित्रों को ये पहले से पता हो वो मुझे अल्पज्ञानी समझ क्षमा करें 
> ...


 *मनोज जी इस बारे में भी कुछ मदद करे ये कैसे काम करती है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी इस बारे में भी कुछ मदद करे ये कैसे काम करती है*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> 


*शुक्रिया मनोज जी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *शुक्रिया मनोज जी*


आपका स्वागत है |

----------


## Rated R

समझ गए न ये किसका ब्लॉग है  ?  :up:
http://manojthematrix.blogspot.com/

----------


## Dark Rider

> समझ गए न ये किसका ब्लॉग है  ?  :up:
> http://manojthematrix.blogspot.com/


अरे यार मेने तो इसे अपडेट करने भी बंद कर दिया था अब तो वापस से करना होगा |

----------


## Rated R

> अरे यार मेने तो इसे अपडेट करने भी बंद कर दिया था अब तो वापस से करना होगा |


डेढ़ महीने से अपडेट नहीं हुई है .

----------


## Neelima

टेक्स्ट की एनीमेटेड GIF इमेज बनाने के लिये


http://textanim.com/

----------


## Teach Guru

अपडेट करो मित्र आपका ब्लॉग वाकई दिलचस्प है |

----------


## mamta007

यहाँ आपको हिंदी की टेकनीक वेबसाइट का लिंक मिलेगा जो बहुत उपयोगी है |



http://techblogs.hindi2tech.com/

----------


## Dark Rider

https://shouldichangemypassword.com/

आपके पासवर्ड की क्षमता जाँचिये , इससे आपको पता चल जायेगा की वो कितना मजबूत है |

----------


## Teach Guru

> https://shouldichangemypassword.com/
> 
> आपके पासवर्ड की क्षमता जाँचिये , इससे आपको पता चल जायेगा की वो कितना मजबूत है |


बहुत बढ़िया मित्र |

----------


## Dark Rider

http://www.webvideofetcher.com/



youtubeविडियो जैसी साईट से अब विडियो को आसानी से कई फॉर्मेट में डाउनलोड करिये |

----------


## Teach Guru

> http://www.webvideofetcher.com/
> 
> 
> 
> youtubeविडियो जैसी साईट से अब विडियो को आसानी से कई फॉर्मेट में डाउनलोड करिये |


*शुभ प्रभात मित्र 
बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो |*

----------


## Dark Rider

Free Astrology Software

http://www.indianastrologysoftware.com/

----------


## ravinderverma

जारी रखो मित्र

----------


## mindblocker

> जी हा गुरु अपनी एक ट्रिक तो रखेगा ही जो सबसे ऊपर की हो 
> 
> हा बस में इतना ही चाहता हू की कल में रहू या न रहू मेरे friends को कोई परेशानी नहीं होनी चाहिए 
> 
> 
> जल्द ही आपको एक सूत्र और मिलेगा जो इसका भी बाप होगा ये मेरा वादा रहा



:salut::salut::salut::salut: I SALUT U...!

----------


## mindblocker

कुछ मेरी तरफ से भी :-

01. catch-video.com
02. catchvideo.net

convert and download video from youtube..... Enjoy!!!

----------


## mindblocker

> क्लीक  Start, right-click ओन  My Computerउसके बाद  click Properties.
>  System Properties dialog box में  Advanced tab पर क्लीक करो |
>  Performance panel में  Settings पर क्लीक करो |
>  Performance Options dialog box में  Advanced tab पर क्लीक करो |
> अब  Virtual memory panel में जहाँ Change. लिखा है वहाँ क्लीक करो 
> Initial size value और  the Maximum size value दोनों को chnge करो  , क्लीक  Set
> 
> और अब ओके | अब वापस से सभी को क्लोज करके बाहर आ जाओ |
> 
> ...



मनोज जी,,,मनोज जी,,,,मनोज जी,,,, आप महान हो...!
मै तो आप का FAN हो चुका हु..
आपके पास हर समस्या का समाधान है। आप धन्य है और आप महान हो... GREAT GREAT GREAT..... I Respect You...

----------


## mindblocker

मनोज जी सिर्फ एक और निवेदन है आप्से... क्य आप मुझे अपनी Email ID दे सक्ते हो क्या जिसे आप निरंतर इस्तेमाल कर रहे हो। मैं अपनी कुछ समस्या आपको mail करुंगा। धन्यवाद्| :aap ka FAN

----------


## Dark Rider

http://www.borders.com/online/store/...ew+Borders.com

हजारों पीडीऍफ़ बुक्स आपके लिए |

----------


## inder singh

मनोज भाई मुझे ऐसा portable software चाहिए जिससे में नेट चलते वक्त सभी वेब एड्रेस सेव कर सकू, मोजिला की हिस्टरी तो सि सी क्लीनर स डिलीट हो जाती है

----------


## sharad1

मनोज जी अडोब प्रीमियर जो विडियो मिक्सिंग के का मे आता है उसका कोई ट्रेनिग का सोफ्टवेअर है तो दीजियेगा

----------


## shankar52

*sir आप तो महान है  आप ne is sit par bahut hi acchi janakri pradan की है जो की मेरा कम आसन हो गया*

----------


## shankar52

*मुझे idm का फुल वेर्जन software दे*

----------


## mzone420

मनोज भाई.. बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया इन साईट को हमारे साथ शेयर करने के लिए....

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> जी हा गुरु अपनी एक ट्रिक तो रखेगा ही जो सबसे ऊपर की हो हा बस में इतना ही चाहता हू की कल में रहू या न रहू मेरे friends को कोई परेशानी नहीं होनी चाहिए जल्द ही आपको एक सूत्र और मिलेगा जो इसका भी बाप होगा ये मेरा वादा रहा


 तुम जियो हजारों साल ........

----------


## Optimus Prime

http://picjoke.net

----------


## kamal12

MANOJ bhai mujhe ye bataye ki kya kisi ki bhi facebook ki id ki jankari kar sakte hai ki wo id kis ip par se bani hai aur wo ip kaha ki hai

----------


## kamal12

MANOJ bhai mujhe ye bataye ki kya kisi ki bhi facebook ki id ki jankari kar sakte hai ki wo id kis ip par se bani hai aur wo ip kaha ki hai , aur is id ka email address kya hai

----------


## shivpunpun

you are realy great sir aapki jitni taareeph kia jaaye kam hai

----------


## ashutosh2310

aap bahut hi accha kam kar rahe hai,aap bahut acche insan hai

----------


## ashutosh2310

manoj ji koi achhi online paisa kamane wali site bta dijiye jisme registration na karna pade

----------


## ashutosh2310

manoj ji aap apne facebook ki id bta dijiye ya phir ashutosh_2310@yahoo.com par request bhej dijiye
you r really great

----------


## ashutosh2310

BHAI MERI PEN DRIVE MERE LAPTOP ME READ TO KAR RAHI HAI BUT 0KB/OKB SHOW KAR RAHA HAI LEKIN MAIN OTHER SYSTEM PE JATA HU TO DATA TRNASFER BHI HO JATA HAI & MEMORY BHI SHOW KARTA HAI,ISILIYE PEN DRIVE RETURN BHI NAHI HO RAHI HAI,KUCH SOLUTION BTA DO PLEASE

----------


## ashutosh2310

bhai bet365.com par cricket me paise lagana sahi hoga ya nahi plz reply

----------


## ashutosh2310

manoj ji koi achhi online paisa kamane wali site bta dijiye jisme registration na karna pade 
manoj ji mera bhi dhyan dijiye

----------


## ashutosh2310

ya phir interrnet par koi paise wali site bta dijiye jo farzi na ho plz

----------


## navjotdhiman

http://dl4all.com
ek site meri taraf se bhu sweekar karen. Sab kuchh milega is site per.

----------


## Dark Rider

*host and share large files up to 5GB for free*


अब से बड़ी फाइल आप , इस इस साईट  पर आसानी से शेयर कर सकते है |

यह साईट MegaUpload and RapidShare   की सिमिलर साईट है और खास बात है की यह न तो विज्ञापन देती है नही ही कोई timer जिसका हमे डाउनलोड से पहले वेट करना पड़े |
साधारण user की फाइल यह 30 दिनों में डिलीट कर देती है अगर उस फाइल को तिस दिन में एक भी बार डाउनलोड  नही किया जाता तो |
और प्रीमियम user के कभी नही |

आशा करूँगा ,आप इसे try करेंगे छोटी फाइल की शेयरिंग में |

http://www.filedropper.com/index.php

----------


## donsplender

> चलिए आज कुछ पढाई हो जाये 
> 
> 
> 
> http://apniclass.com/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> यह साईट आपको निम्न सॉफ्टवेर हिंदी में सिखाती है
> ...


इसमें दिये लिंक से जो साइट खुल रही है उसमें विडियो टयुटोरियल जैसा कुछ दिखा नहीं।

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छी साईट है धन्यवादः

----------


## aryansaini88

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  मनोज जी सारी साईट मजेदार है

----------


## asumit

कृपा कर के मुझे visual studio 6.0 दीजिए

----------


## Supporter

*प्रिय अन्तर्वासना परिवार के मित्रो, नमस्कार. आपको कुछ ऐसी जानकारी दे रहे हैं जहां आप को आपकी जरूरत के सभी  फुल वर्सन सोफ्त्वारेस कहीं और ढूंढने की जरूरत नहीं रह जायेगी. बस यहाँ पाइए वोह भी एक दम नए और जरूरत  के .... शुभ कामनाए .... आपका - निर्मल वालिया 

**http://www.softarchive.net/
**http://www.2baksa.net
http://ddl2.com/*

----------


## ashwanimale

आप द्वारा दी जानकारी बहुउपयोगी है

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_सर
विभन्न वेबसाइट पर भाती-भाती के एप्लिकेसन होते है जिनमे कुछ बड़े काम के भी होते है, किन्तु ये कैसे जाने कि कौन-सा वेबसाइट वारेस या मॉल-वेर से सुरक्षित है या फेक नहीं है  ...??? धन्यवाद_

----------


## Supporter

> _सर
> विभन्न वेबसाइट पर भाती-भाती के एप्लिकेसन होते है जिनमे कुछ बड़े काम के भी होते है, किन्तु ये कैसे जाने कि कौन-सा वेबसाइट वारेस या मॉल-वेर से सुरक्षित है या फेक नहीं है  ...??? धन्यवाद_


प्रिय नवनीत जी आपका प्रश्न एक ऐसा प्रश्न है की बिना चखे बता दिया जाए की कौनसा फल मीठा है अथवा खट्टा | साइवर वर्ल्ड में एक कहाबत बहुत प्रचलित है "मुफ्त में जो मिले उसे ही उपयोगी जानिये" | पिछले एक मित्र के जबाब में मैंने कुछ साइट्स के एड्रेस दिए थे जो पूर्णरूप से ठीक, संपूर्ण और सुरक्षित Softwares देते हैं | ज्यादा तर Softwares सुरख्षित होते हैं लेकिन जब हम उनके लिए दिए गए क्रैक अथवा keygenerator का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो वे वाइरस  अथवा वोर्म्स बताते हैं | ऐसा नहीं है, क्योंकि इनकी रचना कोड ब्रेकिंग के लिए की जाती है जो अपने आप में बहुत ही गंभीर विषय है | हमें उन व्यक्तियों का आभारी होना चाहिए जो हमारे उपयोग के लिए लाखों की कीमत के सॉफ्टवेर को मुफ्त में इस्तेमाल करने की सुभिदा देते हैं | मैंने अपने ३५ वर्ष के अनुभव से यही जाना है की बहुत थोड़े और Pigminded व्यक्ति अर्थात हएइकिंग के लिए  ऐसे कोड का निर्माण करते हैं जो की आपकी अपनी काफी जानकारी उनतक पहुचने में सक्क्षम होते हैं अन्यथा ये पूर्ण  सुरक्षित होते हैं | ऐसे समय में जब कोई क्रैक अथवा Keygenerator  वाइरस  अथवा वोर्म्स बताता है तो अपनी सिस्टम सिक्यूरिटी को उसतक के इस्तेमाल के लिए disable कर लेना चाहिए इससे आप की फाइलों पर कोई बुरा असर नहीं पडेगा | 

जहाँ तक "TORRENTS"  का प्रश्न है ये पूर्ण रूप से  सुरक्षित होते हैं |

आपके लिए फुल वर्सन साइट्स फिरसे दे रहे हैं :

http://softarchive.net/
www.2baksa.net/
www.9down.com

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> प्रिय नवनीत जी आपका प्रश्न एक ऐसा प्रश्न है की बिना चखे बता दिया जाए की कौनसा फल मीठा है अथवा खट्टा | साइवर वर्ल्ड में एक कहाबत बहुत प्रचलित है "मुफ्त में जो मिले उसे ही उपयोगी जानिये" | पिछले एक मित्र के जबाब में मैंने कुछ साइट्स के एड्रेस दिए थे जो पूर्णरूप से ठीक, संपूर्ण और सुरक्षित Softwares देते हैं | ज्यादा तर Softwares सुरख्षित होते हैं लेकिन जब हम उनके लिए दिए गए क्रैक अथवा keygenerator का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो वे वाइरस  अथवा वोर्म्स बताते हैं | ऐसा नहीं है, क्योंकि इनकी रचना कोड ब्रेकिंग के लिए की जाती है जो अपने आप में बहुत ही गंभीर विषय है | हमें उन व्यक्तियों का आभारी होना चाहिए जो हमारे उपयोग के लिए लाखों की कीमत के सॉफ्टवेर को मुफ्त में इस्तेमाल करने की सुभिदा देते हैं | मैंने अपने ३५ वर्ष के अनुभव से यही जाना है की बहुत थोड़े और Pigminded व्यक्ति अर्थात हएइकिंग के लिए  ऐसे कोड का निर्माण करते हैं जो की आपकी अपनी काफी जानकारी उनतक पहुचने में सक्क्षम होते हैं अन्यथा ये पूर्ण  सुरक्षित होते हैं | ऐसे समय में जब कोई क्रैक अथवा Keygenerator  वाइरस  अथवा वोर्म्स बताता है तो अपनी सिस्टम सिक्यूरिटी को उसतक के इस्तेमाल के लिए disable कर लेना चाहिए इससे आप की फाइलों पर कोई बुरा असर नहीं पडेगा | 
> 
> जहाँ तक "TORRENTS"  का प्रश्न है ये पूर्ण रूप से  सुरक्षित होते हैं |
> 
> आपके लिए फुल वर्सन साइट्स फिरसे दे रहे हैं :
> 
> http://softarchive.net/
> www.2baksa.net/
> www.9down.com


_सर जी 
इतना विस्तार पूर्वक समझाने के लिए आप को तहे दिल से धन्यवाद ...
वैसे भी लगता है की इस फिल्ड में आप बहुत ही अनुभवी है, और मेरा अहोभाग्य की आपने अपना अमूल्य समय दिया मुझे ...
आप को तो रेपो बनता है सर जी ....
_

----------


## shankar52

ऐसा कोई साईट  बताये जहा  किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का के फाइल सीरियल की के  साथ  या क्रैक फाइल के साथ  सॉफ्टवेर मिले

----------


## Supporter

> ऐसा कोई साईट  बताये जहा  किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का के फाइल सीरियल की के  साथ  या क्रैक फाइल के साथ  सॉफ्टवेर मिले


प्रिय शंकर, अत्यंत खेद का विषय है आपने बिना किसी साईट को देखे सवाल कर दिया | 
प्रयत्न  के बिना फल की आशा करना निरर्थक है | 
सभी sites जो मैंने बताई हैं आपको पूर्ण softwares  देती हैं. |

----------

